# Anyone See The 72 Year Old Lady On The News?



## fmdog44 (Jul 31, 2019)

This 72 year old lady was luggage carrying an 80 lbs. barbell in each hand and a 40 pound weight strapped to her waist as she walked. 200 lbs. and he looked like she tipped the scale at 105 at best.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 31, 2019)

No, I didn't see that one.   But I did see the 65 year old get tased for being a jerk to a policeman.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 31, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> This 72 year old lady was luggage carrying an 80 lbs. barbell in each hand and a 40 pound weight strapped to her waist as she walked. 200 lbs. and he looked like she tipped the scale at 105 at best.


No I didn't. Can you post it?


----------



## Judycat (Jul 31, 2019)

A 79-year-old woman was given a 10-day jail sentence for feeding stray cats.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Aug 2, 2019)

I didn't catch her on the news, but we have several of her in the gym in which I work out. Not quite up to the level of 200 pounds, but over 100. _Everyone_ needs to do weight training, especially over 50.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 4, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> No I didn't. Can you post it?


It was a clip on the local news. It is probably available somewhere.


----------

